# Anyone try CHAI tea?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

My friends told me they love chai tea....anyone ever drink that?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

If you are talking about the Indian chai, I had it every day growing up. Put a bit of ginger, cardamom, sugar and milk to strongly brewed tea and you get delicious chai


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

If you are talking about the Indian chai, I had it every day growing up. Put a bit of ginger, cardamom, sugar and milk to strongly brewed tea and you get delicious chai


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Can I just buy it in the store already made?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Can I just buy it in the store already made?


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

It's available in most health food stores and some specialty shops. Oregan Chai is very good, and comes in several flavors, including a Green Tea and a lower sugar version. You mix it with milk, although some brands come already mixed with soy milk. We are going to try the chocolate! My kids even like it served cold.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

It's available in most health food stores and some specialty shops. Oregan Chai is very good, and comes in several flavors, including a Green Tea and a lower sugar version. You mix it with milk, although some brands come already mixed with soy milk. We are going to try the chocolate! My kids even like it served cold.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Chai is an Indian word for tea. So Chai tea is actually redundant. Like the previous poster said it is available in health food stores. But am not sure which flavor Indian chai would fall under. If the ingredients say ginger and cardamom that is a dead give-away that it is Indian. You must try it


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Chai is an Indian word for tea. So Chai tea is actually redundant. Like the previous poster said it is available in health food stores. But am not sure which flavor Indian chai would fall under. If the ingredients say ginger and cardamom that is a dead give-away that it is Indian. You must try it


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Thanks. I will! Is it good for the tummy?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Thanks. I will! Is it good for the tummy?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That is a loaded question. The more fat in the milk the better the chai. So if you can't tolerate milk fat or milk it may not be so goofd for you. On the other hand it has ginger widely used in India for nausea and gas, so it could be soothing for those problems. I am not sure about the gastroenterological effect of cardamom but many similar spices are I think Known for their effect on the libido, so it may be a nice trade off?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That is a loaded question. The more fat in the milk the better the chai. So if you can't tolerate milk fat or milk it may not be so goofd for you. On the other hand it has ginger widely used in India for nausea and gas, so it could be soothing for those problems. I am not sure about the gastroenterological effect of cardamom but many similar spices are I think Known for their effect on the libido, so it may be a nice trade off?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

ooooohh. what other things are good for the libido!!! I need something to counteract my IBS.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

ooooohh. what other things are good for the libido!!! I need something to counteract my IBS.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I had to do some reasearch- here it iscardamom- used in India for impotence- boil some in milkcloves - smell may be a stimulantsaffron- makes you more sensitive to touch.Don't know how substantiated these claims are


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I had to do some reasearch- here it iscardamom- used in India for impotence- boil some in milkcloves - smell may be a stimulantsaffron- makes you more sensitive to touch.Don't know how substantiated these claims are


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Is Chai Tea safe to have??? its just like herbal tea right? it doesn't have any other properties in it that I should know about, does it?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Is Chai Tea safe to have??? its just like herbal tea right? it doesn't have any other properties in it that I should know about, does it?


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Most Chai tea mixtures contain some caffiene. They are sweetened with sugar or honey. The green tea version is lower in caffiene. I wouldn't drink alot of it if you are prone to diarrhea, but it makes a nice treat on weekends.


----------



## Lubner (Feb 20, 2001)

Most Chai tea mixtures contain some caffiene. They are sweetened with sugar or honey. The green tea version is lower in caffiene. I wouldn't drink alot of it if you are prone to diarrhea, but it makes a nice treat on weekends.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is generally regular tea (regular tea I think originally came from India or China) with some herbal flavorings in it.If caffiene stimulates your colon and makes you have a BM that may be a good thing or a bad thing depending on what end of the spectrum you are on, and how sensitive you are.On the whole Tea tends to run 1/2 to 1/4 of a cup of coffee in the caffiene range with herbal teas SOMETIMES being caffiene free (not all Herbal teas are caffien free. Things named Morning Thunder are likely going to have herbs that have caffiene in them)K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is generally regular tea (regular tea I think originally came from India or China) with some herbal flavorings in it.If caffiene stimulates your colon and makes you have a BM that may be a good thing or a bad thing depending on what end of the spectrum you are on, and how sensitive you are.On the whole Tea tends to run 1/2 to 1/4 of a cup of coffee in the caffiene range with herbal teas SOMETIMES being caffiene free (not all Herbal teas are caffien free. Things named Morning Thunder are likely going to have herbs that have caffiene in them)K.


----------

